# Most realistic looking track



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of making a nice oak display case for my cars and I would like to use track for the shelf surface but I want one that is real looking and displays well. I'm thinking something like Faller cobblestone track might look nice? Any ideas?

Thanks, Brian


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Here's an idea that I've been thinking about doing for a staging area for my drag cars. I was going to use black poster board, put the lane markings on it and drill a small hole in it where the guide pin would fit in. I know you can get a similar thing in the RR section of the hobby shop that is textured and colored to look like cobblestone. Don't ask who makes it because I can't remember but I do know that it is avaliable through Walthers.
In fact you might check Walthers Cornerstone Series and see what they have there, I think they had something for making streets for the model RR's.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

82whiskey said:


> I'm thinking something like Faller cobblestone track might look nice?


I myself like the faller track. I use Tomy, but in some way far off project I would seriously consider using Faller if I could get my hands on enough of it. A plus is that Faller being grey, would show off your black cars pretty well too. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Display Track*

The cobblestone is awesome.. Afx made it as well and isn't too hard to find. I have seen guys paint the bricks and give it a weathered look, really cool..

For more recent the Mattel grey Nascar track pieces look pretty cool too.

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I thought about the track when I built a display case, but in the end I was squeezing cars on to the point that the track was hardly visible. I used Aurora L&J track because I liked the dotted line down the middle. I also try to put AFX cars on AFX track and Tjets on L&J track because I am anal.

Old Anal Blue.


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

If you're making the Oak case yourself, then why not use Masonite for the shelf surfaces? I made two different dioramas made from simple 1/4" Masonite. Just spray painted the surface dark grey for the asphalt and white for the walls. I assume you are not depicting the walls,...right? One of my dioramas was the finish line of the Indy brickyard for an autographed Little Al '94 Marlboro winner. The other was for my Pennzoil stock car when I won the 2001 HOPRA Concourse title. I took a few photos(years ago) of this Indy car on both dioramas. Simple, cheap, and looks the part. If you want to see more pics then let me know.

NOTE: drill the hole for the guide pin and put a wood screw in the wood under the magnet area. The car will stay in-place.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you glue a piece of flat steel to your display,you can set the cars on it,and it becomes a magnet keeper.
If your storing cars for any length of time,it's a good idea to put them on a steel plate.
Tomy's old display cases for their early G+ all had keeper plates,and are a easily copied idea
An 1/8" piece of flatbar available at your local hardware store,cut into short lengths works good,and also gives you the benefit of keeping the tires elevated so they don't flat spot,if the steel plate is cut to fit under just the mags.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Can you post a pic or diagram


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

To carry on with Hornet's idea, get a piece of flat steel for your track, spray paint it for an asphalt look. The cars will stick any where on the track (flat metal). Just leave off the guide pins...Now if you want to elevate your cars, try some of that magnetic type rubber (refrigerator magnet stuff). Cut some small pieces and elevate your car with that, should all stick together. Here's an old pic of a display I was messing around with...It's just a plastic base that I painted...RM


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

The flexible sheets of cheap "Fun Foam" sold in Hobby Lobby, Michaels, and elsewhere come in black, grey, tan,brown and other colors, and in 2mm and 3mm plus occasional other thicknesses, like 1/4". You can just press the car's guide pin into the foam, and the foam holds it. No need for slots. You might be able to make a thin slice for a guide-flag, also. Lots of freedom for how to arrange or rearrange your cars.

-- D


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice case is the back round just a scanned pic then printed to correct size?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Nice case is the back round just a scanned pic then printed to correct size?


Yes, Here's the link I borrowed it from, just scroll down...RM

http://slotcar.zanzaman.com/billboards.html


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow, all great ideas and nice looking cases. 

I'm thinking about a case with several narrow shelves. I'm thinking of using a miorror for the back to show all sides of the cars. 

I'm thinking each shelf having a surface that looks like track and a white strip of wood along the back to look like the wall at Daytona. 

I'd like to put the cars side by side at an angle. I figure I can fit 18 cars spaced across each 3 ft long shelf and have maybe 8 to 10 shelves. 

I'm thinking the whole thing would be 36" W x 30" H and 3" D and framed to hang on a wall.

And my wife doesn't know it yet but I have just the right wall in mind for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

fastlap said:


> If you're making the Oak case yourself, then why not use Masonite for the shelf surfaces? I made two different dioramas made from simple 1/4" Masonite. Just spray painted the surface dark grey for the asphalt and white for the walls. I assume you are not depicting the walls,...right? One of my dioramas was the finish line of the Indy brickyard for an autographed Little Al '94 Marlboro winner. The other was for my Pennzoil stock car when I won the 2001 HOPRA Concourse title. I took a few photos(years ago) of this Indy car on both dioramas. Simple, cheap, and looks the part. If you want to see more pics then let me know.
> 
> NOTE: drill the hole for the guide pin and put a wood screw in the wood under the magnet area. The car will stay in-place.


I like the idea of painted Masonite. I might have to experiment with it a bit.

Thanks


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

train stuff-
http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/erh_detail.asp?mn=15&ca=40&sc=HO&stock=NO-60701


----------

